# Brief Nipple Report



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Trolled all day Thursday from 7am till 530 pm with nothing to report! Not a single nock down! For the Green E the bite has turned off! Water was awesome looking, true blue water. Started out very very rough and ended less so, maybe the big rolling seas hurt our chances?



MScontender


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang I hate to hear that. rough shouldn't hurt the trolling bite. Did You see much bait.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Holy Crap! And I thought my last nipple trip was bad. I hate to hear it but thanks for reporting. Looks like I'll be doing a lot of water studying befor eour next outing.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the post. I hope to fish offshore next weekend, we will see what happens....


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the report. What were you guys pulling? plastics, meat, or combo? probably all of the above since you guys were out there for good while.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Pulled my normal, never fail spread of a Moldcraft chugger and a Marlin Magic Ruckus on the flat lines, Black Bart mini 1656 angle and a squid daisy chain on the two short riggers and Pakula Sprockets on the long riggers. Also pulled bowling pin teasers off each transom.



Saw lots of flying fish, more than ever, actually had quite a few land in the boat. it will be interesting to see how the folks that fish the White Marlin Shootout do this weekend.



MScontender


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thank you for the info.....I'll be out there Saturday after the Gator game and then Sunday.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Ocean Master (9/18/2009)*Thank you for the info.....I'll be out there Saturday after the Gator game and then Sunday.


I'll be out there DURING the Florida game as I'm a UT fan. Plan on going way past the nipple though, as we are thinking Horn Mountian, Nakikka. 

Thinks for the report green e.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *daddytime (9/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Ocean Master (9/18/2009)*Thank you for the info.....I'll be out there Saturday after the Gator game and then Sunday.
> ...


Yeah, I'm interested in seeing some reports from the rigs this weekend with all this blue water being everywhere.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE REPORT. As dismal as it sounds, good info. We will hit it Sunday (Saturday is Florida day).


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry about the bad luck. I will be out their Sunday.


----------

